# sunflower seeds



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

Is it ok to give my very spoiled chickens sunflower seeds that are still in the shell? My friend gave me the sunflower from her garden and I picked all the seeds out, so I want to give my chickens a treat.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

More times than not ... I toss the sunflower head into the lot and let them help themselves ...

But yes, sunflowers are fine.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Sunflower seeds are high in protein, so I mix the black oil sunflower seed that I use in my bird feeders in with the girls' scratch, especially this time of year when they need more protein for the molt.

They pick out the sunflower seeds first, then the sorghum, then the wheat/rye and then the corn last. Sometimes the corn just lays there until they come back through and the corn is all that is there.


----------



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

*sunflower seed post*

Thanks so much for the replies to my sunflower question. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very handy to know, i have loads of sunflowers in my garden so will try them with the chickens.


----------



## Raven (Aug 21, 2012)

I've fed the sunflower seeds to mine they love them, I have also stopped off and picked them up a couple containers of millworms or crickets for a treat they go crazy over them..( who on earth would ever spoil a chicken?)


----------



## Buff_Rooster7503 (Sep 21, 2012)

You about have to "try" to kill a chicken... I feed mine pretty much anything and i have no problems what so ever


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Yea my chicks have even eaten packing foam and cigarette filters and we thought they'd die but nope. They survived! LOL.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL Ditto to the packing foam and cigarette filters, I thought the same...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Styrofoam, Blue foam board insulation, and the kicker was the plastic pellets from my son's pellet gun. THAT was funny to see them, re-usable in the little poo piles around the yard. 
Yum.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

reading some of the stuff they have eaten, chickens seem pretty indestuctable lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My stupid dog used to eat glass and pins. He was a Doperman.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> My stupid dog used to eat glass and pins. He was a Doperman.


lol, i had a basset hound that used to rattle when it ran. after a trip to the vets she came out minus 6 metal ball bearings


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah. He used to pick Christmas ornaments off the tree. That's we're he would get his doses off glass, pins, beads, ribbon and what not. Like I said, he was a doperman.


----------

